# Taste of the Wild



## volntitan (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi folks...

New here. I am a dog food-a-holic. I currently feed my Corgi Orijen right now and she likes it. I have no problem with it except price. At the pet store yesterday, I noticed they carried Taste of the Wild...at almost half the price. Now I know you get what you pay for and at the end of the day, she only gets 1 cup a day so the food stretches, but the price difference is hard to ignore. Here is my issue...I discovered after buying TOTW that it is a Diamond product and those recalls make me nervous. Is TOTW a top product or just another "bandwagon" grain free food. The place I get her food also carries Evo but not sure of the price difference btwn that and the Orijen.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have honestly not tried it with my dogs, but I have heard a lot of positive feedback from clients at the vet clinic where I work who use it.

When I fed kibble, I was an Orijen fan, but I understand how the price can be daunting!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

My thoughts...

1. Probably unfair to say that anything Diamond makes is EQUAL to Orijen/Acana. 

2. Probably also unfair to say that Taste of the Wild or any of the nicer Diamond foods(Premium Edge, Chicken Soup, 4Health)...are not good quality Dog foods. 

I'm trying to be nice on this one ....from someone who thinks Champion and Natura are at such a level that I get goosebumps when I see their products


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont think Totw is top of the line, but under circumstances, I think its a good choice. There are some other grainless options like wellness core and canidae grain free that are less expensive then orijen. 
Champion also makes acana provincial, which is slightly lower protein, grain free kibble, costs a bit less.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Agree with Uno....

I'd opt for Canidae Grain Free as long as your Dogs can handle Canidae. 

My logic...as long as you are going to buy a food made in a Diamond Factory, I'd at least opt for a food that is at least monitored with a 2nd set of eyes(Canidae).


----------



## volntitan (Mar 23, 2010)

Well I certainly don't want to go cheap on her, but when you see how much more Orijen is...

The place I bought TOTW doesn't sell Acana (sp) but is it that much cheaper? When I researched Acana on Dog Food Review, they have it listed as a 5* food while Orijen, EVO and TOTW are listed as a 6*, but sounds like folks on here think it is as good as the others? What about Evo price compared to Orijen?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

bingo. exactly why I hate those ratings systems....to rate a Diamond food higher than Acana....just hard to swallow for me. 

Where does integrity of the company come into play? How about a company who spends far more to ensure none of its food is preserved with Ethoxyquin? Dogfoodanalysis states frequently its concerns with Ethoxyquin and yet still rates foods 6 stars with it....kind of confusing.


----------



## volntitan (Mar 23, 2010)

So Taste of the Wild isn't ethoxyquin free? Is there a list of foods that are?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Vol,

its a sticky topic and one thats sure to draw lots of opinions. But no, anything made under a Diamond roof has fish Meal that is preserved with Ethoxyquin. Destroyed during the cooking process, amounts too low too detect....amounts too low to have any adverse impact to a Dog...these are the responses you'll get from Diamond. 

Orijen, Acana, Wellness and Natura products are those I know of who are clear on Ethoxyquin...Nothing is preserved with Ethoxyquin. There may be more, I'm not sure.

For me, its such a symbolic measure of a company. Is Ethoxyquin dangerous? I don't know...but its certainly a possibility and we have a company like Champion/Natura that are devoted to keeping the crap COMPLETELY out their food. 

Says a helluva lot to me.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I've heard a lot of positive feedback from people who feed TOTW so it seems to work well at least and the ingredients look good. What you could also do is a food rotation for your pup. Just buy a different bag every time you go and your pup will get lots of variety and different benefits that each company has to offer.


----------



## volntitan (Mar 23, 2010)

I was under the impression that all fish in the states is preserved with some amount of ethoxyquin, but I'm no expert.

As far as rotating, I thought that you had to be careful with that in terms of causing runny...well, you know. She already has that problem when we go walking and cleaning a corgi's behind isn't very fun...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Vol,

Here's Natura's response to Ethoxyquin. 
Pet Food Ingredient Definitions for Dog Food, Cat Food and Ferret Food – Natura Pet Products

Orijen/Acana only use wild caught fish as I understand it...no Ethoxyquin ever. 

I'm pretty certain Wellness is very clear about their NO ETHOXYQUIN used stance also. 

Don't have time to dig it up now, but I'll try later.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> bingo. exactly why I hate those ratings systems....to rate a Diamond food higher than Acana....just hard to swallow for me.
> 
> Where does integrity of the company come into play? How about a company who spends far more to ensure none of its food is preserved with Ethoxyquin? Dogfoodanalysis states frequently its concerns with Ethoxyquin and yet still rates foods 6 stars with it....kind of confusing.


sent champion an email and they never responded, but canidae and wellness had samples sent to my house right away. chsampion didnt even respond to my messages.

its HARD to find a perfect kibble company/

i know of orijen having 2 serious issues.
the first is the salmon bone issues. there were large sharp bones in a few lots of their foods. this was corrected i n a few weeks i think, but stilll..

the second issue is how austrailia forced champion to irradiate the food before they could sell it to aussies. champion decided not to tel lthe public about this. they knew the public would not buy the food!! as a result many pets died or got paralysed.

canidae has 2 issues as well..
changed formula with little notice
is manufactured by diamond.

but they were never recalled and none of their foods have actually had problems besides cold turkey switching their foods seem good to me!

heres some links on champions problems you might be interested in!

YouTube - Orijen Irradiated food Cat deaths illness this is hard to watch.

Orijen Concern - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

volntitan said:


> I was under the impression that all fish in the states is preserved with some amount of ethoxyquin, but I'm no expert.
> 
> As far as rotating, I thought that you had to be careful with that in terms of causing runny...well, you know. She already has that problem when we go walking and cleaning a corgi's behind isn't very fun...


your dog gets runny on orijen? id say you are either feeding to much, or the food is to rich for her. id say if you want to go grain free, TOTW is a great option. their formulas are 25-32 percent proteins.


----------



## volntitan (Mar 23, 2010)

Maybe I should see if the Evo is that much cheaper than Orijen.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

volntitan said:


> Maybe I should see if the Evo is that much cheaper than Orijen.


its mot. and its also more richer also. id say totw might cure the runny poops.

evo is the same price as orijen in my stores./


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

If you do a rotation, you'd wanna take about a week or two of mixing the two foods together, slowly weaning your corgi off of the old and onto the new food. That should help minimize digestive issues. Is your corgi not solid on orijen? 

as i understand it, evo and orijen are very similarly priced.


----------



## volntitan (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, there you go....So if I more economical grain free, it is Canidae (sp) or TOTW.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

volntitan said:


> Well, there you go....So if I more economical grain free, it is Canidae (sp) or TOTW.


i feed canidae grain free. its not that cheap. i had a 2 dollar off coupon and it came to 49.35 with taxes for a 30 lb.

totw is prolly cheaper.


----------



## volntitan (Mar 23, 2010)

Should I atleast take back the formula of TOTW? I got the fish formula.

Also, the Acana (sp) that was mentioned...how does it compare cost and quality wise to Orijen?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Vol,

you aren't gonna get concrete answers on Orijen/Acana vs. TOTW vs. Canidae. 

I believe Orijen/Acana is on a completely different level than almost all foods. RC would disagree...pointing to the bone issue that I haven't confirmed yet. 

I do feel most would agree that Orijen and Natura and Acana...are in a category that most aren't. 

All that being said...we aren't comparing Purina to these brands. All things considered, we may be splitting hairs on some very very nice foods. 

But again, look at the standards Orijen and Natura set...look at how some companies farm their production out to Diamond...and make your decision.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

y would you take it back if i said it could help the stool issues?????????????????????/

kevin bradley said most peoplepay 50 dollars or more for acan. i know orijen is around 57.
so pretty close in price. acana is 60 percent meat protein. it is 34 percent total protein.
orijen is 70 percent meat protein with 40 percent toal protein.
acana uses the same quality ingridients, but just uses less of them. it is better for dogs, like yours who are intolerant of rich foods.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Vol,
> 
> you aren't gonna get concrete answers on Orijen/Acana vs. TOTW vs. Canidae.
> 
> ...


kevin im just curious your response to my post on orijens issues?


----------



## volntitan (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry...the only reason I thought about taking back was to get a different formula of TOTW due to the fact the fish formula might have better chance of having the ethoxyquin possibly. Plus might not smell as fishy?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

volntitan said:


> Sorry...the only reason I thought about taking back was to get a different formula of TOTW due to the fact the fish formula might have better chance of having the ethoxyquin possibly. Plus might not smell as fishy?


well that is up to you! the high prairie formula looks pretty cool. i would opt for that. however if i put my golden on TOTW. i would prob get the wetlands, because goldens were bred to catch birds, and i would guess hed favor fowl as food.

but as a human the high prairie with bison appeals.

the fish formula is very likely to be loaded with etoxyquin. thats a reason feed canidae grain free ALS instead of canidae grain free salmon.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

This is just my opinion....:smile:

I would take the fish formula back and get either the one with bison or duck. As far as the ethoxyquin goes, I would be more concerned with fish and fish meal being the first and second ingredient in the fish formula. In the other two meat formulas the fish meal is the 14th ingredient. I would think that this would lessen the amount of ethoxyquin by a lot.


----------



## volntitan (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks! I don't know what my corgi was bred to do...I think she would faint if she ever truely came face to face with what they make her food out of...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

volntitan said:


> Thanks! I don't know what my corgi was bred to do...I think she would faint if she ever truely came face to face with what they make her food out of...


Corgi's are hearding dogs by nature. 
:wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

volntitan said:


> Thanks! I don't know what my corgi was bred to do....


I was going to say being as cute as ever! :biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

wow, i just got a SKETCHY response from canidae customer service!
on the grain free information page of their site,it says 
Made the CANIDAE® Way with Superior Quality: No Corn, Wheat, Soy, Grain Fractions, *Glutens* or Fillers and Naturally Preserved
CANIDAE® All Natural Holistic Dog Food - Grain Free All Life Stages dry formula

on my bag of grain free i had just bought, it says that exact phrase WITH THE EXCEPTION OF GLUTENS. this led me to believe maybe they changed the formula to include glutens without changing it on the website.

i contacted candiae, furious about this, and this is the response i got...

Thank you for contacting us with your concerns. We have never advertised a gluten free food. Could you please direct me to the place where you saw this information. As for the velcro issue, perhaps you got one of the bags before we introduced the resealable bag. Please let me know if you have any other questions.

Respectfully,

Beth Morgan

Customer Service Representative
CANIDAE Corp.
1975 Tandem Way
Norco, Ca 92860
1-800-398-1600


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> wow, i just got a SKETCHY response from canidae customer service!


So canidae isn't a picture perfect company after all!!
And all this time you had everyone convinced Canidae was a godsend. :biggrin:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RC,

Nothing intended on my response...I would just like to research your information on the Orijen issues. I don't doubt they may have had something go on...I just want to take a look at it myself. 

Keep in mind though that the issues Canidae had were pretty significant. I personally had a $400 emergency Vet visit and my 2 others battle runny stools for 2-3 weeks...I firmly believe the Canidae issues were more than simply a formula change. My 3 have never had food intolerance issues with ANY other food outside of Canidae...they've had TOTW, Chicken Soup, Orijen, EVO, Cal Natural, Innova, Pedigree(I know...I cry everytime I think about it), Nutro, and a bunch of canned food. Never any issues like I saw with Canidae. 

So, as I've said a few times, I'm caught at a bad time to be talking about Canidae...and its possibly not fair to them entirely. 

NOTE-the issues mine had were on Canidae ALS...NOT the Grain Free that you are referencing. I haven't heard of nearly the amount of issues on the Grain Free...I'm guessing the formulas are fairly different from one another.

Re. your issues on Gluten...I think most foods have a very hard time claiming they are entirely Gluten Free. There aren't many...does your dog have a Gluten allergy?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> So canidae isn't a picture perfect company after all!!
> And all this time you had everyone convinced Canidae was a godsend. :biggrin:


well thats pretty messed up they say gluten free on the site and then claim they never said that, and change it on the bags.

i guess youre right there is no perfect company. orijen has issues, welnness has issues, canidae has issues, maybe when i do a few months on canidae GF, ill switch to innova evo turkey/chicken.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well thats pretty messed up they say gluten free on the site and then claim they never said that, and change it on the bags.
> 
> i guess youre right there is no perfect company. orijen has issues, welnness has issues, canidae has issues, maybe when i do a few months on canidae GF, ill switch to innova evo turkey/chicken.


I agree, and I think that's one of the many things so scary about pet food. Claims aren't regulated like they should be, and it's so easy to be misguided. 
Good for you for actually reading and asking questions, a lot of people wouldn't. What's worse, is someone out there looking to a gluten free food for their dog with gluten issues, will see that claim, and buy it thinking it's suitable for whatever issue they're having. Scary.

And for a customer service rep to not even be aware of claims they're making on their website?! yikes! Makes me wonder what else is happening canidae is apparently unaware of.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> RC,
> 
> Nothing intended on my response...I would just like to research your information on the Orijen issues. I don't doubt they may have had something go on...I just want to take a look at it myself.
> 
> ...


yeah i just wanted to make sure you saw my post. there are links in my post too in case you didnt know. these same incidents have been discussed on multiple forums, i just chose some juicy threads.
canidaes issues were significant, i do agree, however i think irradiating the food, and not letting aussies know is even worse. if you watch that youtube video i linked its very hard to watch. the cat is paralyzed from the irradiation toxins.

gluten is an ingridient id expect in CHEAP grocery store brands, but i wouldnt even expect it in nutro! gluten is very bad.

my dog has allergies to anything not meat. like all dogs.
but i dont feel like feeding raw so what can i do? im very dissapointed in canidae. maybe youre onto something with evo? are you feeding turkey/chicken thats what im interested in.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I agree, and I think that's one of the many things so scary about pet food. Claims aren't regulated like they should be, and it's so easy to be misguided.
> Good for you for actually reading and asking questions, a lot of people wouldn't. What's worse, is someone out there looking to a gluten free food for their dog with gluten issues, will see that claim, and buy it thinking it's suitable for whatever issue they're having. Scary.
> 
> And for a customer service rep to not even be aware of claims they're making on their website?! yikes! Makes me wonder what else is happening canidae is apparently unaware of.


yeah, its pretty sickening to me ill admit. i thought that, with all the crap theyve done in the past, they would be more prone to make sure they never mess up again. i thought i would never see canidae or diamond do anything wrong,so as to rebuild a solid reputation. but i guess, if your reputation was destroyed in the first place, then you are apparently prone to repeat whatever mistakes youve made!

oh and btw i was comparing ingredients of canidae ALS, and canidae GF, and the ALS uses peas and potatoes ALSO. wow, thats pretty bad haahah./

anyway at the risk of sounding stupid, i thought gluten was a grain?
i always see on human foods ''gluten free'' s apparently it is bad for humans too?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RC,

I went out and looked at your links. 

A couple thoughts.

1. The video of the paralyzed cat...very tough to watch and I held back a tear watching it. BUT, I have to say that due process isn't only reserved for individuals but companies as well...We can't convict Orijen based on a video of someone claiming Orijen did it and from the sounds of it...alot seems to be in question there.

2. The bone issue... a couple thoughts......Walleye is a DARN bony fish. I mean, REALLY bony. Up there with Northern Pike....I believe Orijen has one or both of these fish(don't have their ingredient list in front of me)....my guess is that something happened in the production process and some bones were left behind. This one sounds legit. 

----BUT-----

Let me add something. I work for a large food manufacturer in Michigan. ...I won't say the name but you can probably figure it out. The claims we receive on a DAILY basis from money hungry scoundrels would BLOW YOU AWAY. 99.9% are pure garbage and if I listed them, you would probably laugh. And by the same tolken, if you saw what we go through in the manufacturing process to bring safe food to you, you would fear being struck by lightning more than having an issue with what you are eating...(I'm not talking HEALTH here, I'm talking imminent danger in what you are ingesting).......

I think the internet brings us ALL so close together and information spreads like wildfire...all in all, I bet you could feed 1000 Dogs Orijen for 100 years and never have an issue. Heck, my family fed GARBAGE food, literal trash food, and every Dog we had lived to 14-15 years old.

I mean REALLY, if you truly feel that Orijen and Natura has REAL issues...issues that make you feel UNSAFE feeding their foods, I'm just not sure you have too many other options and I would tell you to go to real food only. Really, I'm being sincere on this...if we are to the point where we don't trust THESE 2 companies, how in the world could you ever trust a company that farms their production out to Diamond Foods?

Re. Gluten issues...

Check out this site...she seems to have done quite a bit of work testing foods for Gluten. You won't like what she found. Not many options for you, RC.
http://www.glutenfreefox.com/articles/gluten-free-dog-food-video.html


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> gluten is an ingridient id expect in CHEAP grocery store brands, but i wouldnt even expect it in nutro! gluten is very bad.


Umm Nutro LOVES to use gluten in their food. LOVES it. Gluten is the protein part of the grain, not a grain itself. So any company that uses whole grains has gluten in their food. Gluten is very hard to avoid in foods and used to drive up the protein content in an inexpensive way. It's also harder on carnivores' kidneys because it is a plant-based protein not an animal-based protein. 



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> my dog has allergies to anything not meat. like all dogs.
> but i dont feel like feeding raw so what can i do?


Umm if your dog is allergic to anything that isn't meat, does that mean that he's constantly itchy, flakey, and/or shedding? And if you "don't feel like" feeding raw and your dog is in the condition, that just seems cruel to me. Not trying to push raw in the kibble section, just saying, if that's what's going on, then that's just lazy and mean.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Umm Nutro LOVES to use gluten in their food. LOVES it. Gluten is the protein part of the grain, not a grain itself. So any company that uses whole grains has gluten in their food. Gluten is very hard to avoid in foods and used to drive up the protein content in an inexpensive way. It's also harder on carnivores' kidneys because it is a plant-based protein not an animal-based protein.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm if your dog is allergic to anything that isn't meat, does that mean that he's constantly itchy, flakey, and/or shedding? And if you "don't feel like" feeding raw and your dog is in the condition, that just seems cruel to me. Not trying to push raw in the kibble section, just saying, if that's what's going on, then that's just lazy and mean.


no my dog is in good health i was just saying i dont believe in gluten allergies. i think all dogs are allergic to grains/corns/glutens

im just shocked canidaes rep lied to me. that is cruel.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> RC,
> 
> I went out and looked at your links.
> 
> ...


wow!!! core and orijen??? i bet you wisdh she tried evoz???

do you feed the eo turkey and chicken? how do you like?


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey fresh, where's that link about Orijen?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> sent champion an email and they never responded, but canidae and wellness had samples sent to my house right away. chsampion didnt even respond to my messages.
> 
> its HARD to find a perfect kibble company/
> 
> ...





PUNKem733 said:


> Hey fresh, where's that link about Orijen?


=p.........../


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

The bone shards are a F up. I have seen this a few times with fish kibbl using bony fishes. The youtube vid is BS as far as I'm concerned. Most youtubers if you'd open their skulls instead of a brain, it would resemble a fondue pot. There is no proof Orijen caused anything. I could put my boy up with his current limp, and say so and so food did this.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

my new bag of Taste of The wild salmon has bones in it. just a few sticking out of kibble but its is really soft. I am not even 100% sure they are bones.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> The bone shards are a F up. I have seen this a few times with fish kibbl using bony fishes. The youtube vid is BS as far as I'm concerned. Most youtubers if you'd open their skulls instead of a brain, it would resemble a fondue pot. There is no proof Orijen caused anything. I could put my boy up with his current limp, and say so and so food did this.


it was a overnement issue, deaths were reported if youre just gonna say things are VS why ask for ther links?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> wow, i just got a SKETCHY response from canidae customer service!
> on the grain free information page of their site,it says
> Made the CANIDAE® Way with Superior Quality: No Corn, Wheat, Soy, Grain Fractions, *Glutens* or Fillers and Naturally Preserved
> CANIDAE® All Natural Holistic Dog Food - Grain Free All Life Stages dry formula
> ...


got another email from them what lies...

Gluten is a special type of protein that naturally occurs in some ingredients. We do not add any gluten nor have we ever advertised that we offer a gluten free food. Made the CANIDAE® Way with Superior Quality: No Corn, Wheat, Soy, Grain Fractions or Fillers and Naturally Preserved. This is our CANIDAE way statement that I copied directly off of our website. So I am still unsure where you are getting your information. Please let me know if you have any other questions.

Respectfully,

Beth Morgan

Customer Service Representative
CANIDAE Corp.
1975 Tandem Way
Norco, Ca 92860
1-800-398-1600



CANIDAE® All Natural Pet Food

Dog Food: All Natural, High Quality, Holistic Pet Food. Dog Foods, Cat Foods, Dog Biscuits 

Responsible Pet Ownership


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha wow i just went to that first link to the Candiae page you provided. First it says "Made with fruit and vegetable protein" (gluten), then sure enough, further down it says it has no gluten!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Haha wow i just went to that first link to the Candiae page you provided. First it says "Made with fruit and vegetable protein" (gluten), then sure enough, further down it says it has no gluten!


ahh well i didnt know gluten was just fruits and veggies. all kibbles are made with that, but its dishonest how they say gluten free. i thought gluten was corn related, cause there is stuff like corn gluten meal or something.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> it was a overnement issue, deaths were reported if youre just gonna say things are VS why ask for ther links?



I wanted to see what all this fuss was about. I don't know how anyone can take that youtube vid seriously.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> got another email from them what lies...
> 
> So I am still unsure where you are getting your information. Please let me know if you have any other questions.


I would screen shot what you're seeing on their website claiming to be gluten free and send that to them because apparently the woman is flat out blind. 



_Unrelated Sidenote_: can we get a flipping spellcheck feature on this forum, *some* posts are downright hard to understand!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> I would screen shot what you're seeing on their website claiming to be gluten free and send that to them because apparently the woman is flat out blind.
> 
> 
> 
> _Unrelated Sidenote_: can we get a flipping spellcheck feature on this forum, *some* posts are downright hard to understand!



LOL I know, it's terrible.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> LOL I know, it's terrible.


instead of criticizing peopls posts and spending all day on here typing ''LOL you suck''...

stick to dog food convos.

corgi ill screen shot it thanks for the tip. i will see what the next reply she sends me is, and then as a response i will screen shot it. i already sent her the link so idk.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> instead of criticizing peopls posts and spending all day on here typing ''LOL you suck''...
> 
> stick to dog food convos.
> 
> corgi ill screen shot it thanks for the tip. i will see what the next reply she sends me is, and then as a response i will screen shot it. i already sent her the link so idk.




Why so defensive, I never mentioned you. I don't "spend all day" typing you suck. And yes SOME of your posts are hard to understand.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> instead of criticizing peopls posts and spending all day on here typing ''LOL you suck''...


Sorry, it was me who suggested spell check, but it wasn't directed to any one member of the forum by any means. I'm possibly the worst about typos ever. Oh if anyone saw my posts before I re-read them to post! haha. I am sorry if my suggestion offended anyone!:frown::redface:

I would get the screen shot because they could fix it since you've called them out. I don't know how this rep is not seeing the claim, it's right there on the link in bold!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

got an email back...which doesnt reallyy answer why the statement on the site does not match the statement on my dogs bags. sketchy business here.

Hi David,

Ah ha, I see. I kept searching the Home page and I thought you meant the original formulas page. I apologize. It is the grain free formulas. They are gluten free, as glutens come from grains,(typically from grass related grains like wheat, rye and barley) and these formulas do not have grains, therefore they are gluten free. You are safe with the grain free formulas as a gluten free food. I again apologize for this confusion on my part. Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance.

Have a Great Day,

Beth

Customer Service Representative
CANIDAE Corp.
1975 Tandem Way
Norco, Ca 92860
1-800-398-1600



CANIDAE® All Natural Pet Food

Dog Food: All Natural, High Quality, Holistic Pet Food. Dog Foods, Cat Foods, Dog Biscuits 

Responsible Pet Ownership


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

your spelling is so off and so hard to understand I usually have a hard time reading them.
but I cant talk much! because my spelling can get pretty bad too.

i vote for a spell check feature!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> got an email back...which doesnt reallyy answer why the statement on the site does not match the statement on my dogs bags. sketchy business here.
> 
> Hi David,
> 
> ...





ruckusluvr said:


> your spelling is so off and so hard to understand I usually have a hard time reading them.
> but I cant talk much! because my spelling can get pretty bad too.
> 
> i vote for a spell check feature!


my spelling is not so off. i type really fast, and sometimes its a little off.
i see typos on here lot. wags spells site as sight. and corgipaws makes typos a lot.
but if itll make you happier i will proofread before i post?:smile:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

So RC, are you going to stick with Canidae for good now?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> So RC, are you going to stick with Canidae for good now?


Well, shane's poops are kind of soft. i will stick with the grain free for a few months, then i will try evo chicken and turkey.

do you feed that to your dog?

i think the evo is a good option. it dissapoints me orijen tested positive for gluten ,and i still dont like the radiation issues. my dog really likes wellness core though. when i try to give him the canidae kibble as treats he refuses, but i give him wellness super 5 mix large breed, or wellness core and he likes em.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yes, I feed EVO Chicken/Turkey...one of my guys gets a bit gassy on EVO...seems better on Orijen....


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> Well, shane's poops are kind of soft. i will stick with the grain free for a few months, then i will try evo chicken and turkey.
> 
> do you feed that to your dog?
> 
> i think the evo is a good option. it dissapoints me orijen tested positive for gluten ,and i still dont like the radiation issues. my dog really likes wellness core though. when i try to give him the canidae kibble as treats he refuses, but i give him wellness super 5 mix large breed, or wellness core and he likes em.


When has Orijen tested positive for gluten? My boy is on Evo chicken and turkey, he loves it.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

TOTW is certainly not on an equal playing field as Orijen, Acana or Evo


BUT


I know that Evo is about $10 a bag cheaper where I go than Orijen. Don't know if it is where you shop.


$40 for TOTW....something is missing


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> TOTW is certainly not on an equal playing field as Orijen, Acana or Evo
> 
> 
> BUT
> ...


Agree. Where I used to buy EVO, it was always about $8-$10 cheaper than Origen. I never checked on TOTW. EVO about $52 and Orijen about $62. For the big bags that is (28 lbs.).


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> When has Orijen tested positive for gluten? My boy is on Evo chicken and turkey, he loves it.


posted a link to a video where orijen,and wellness core were tested for gluten. it might have been in this thread.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm gonna email Orijen with this vid.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i emailed them last week asking a product question, and igot an auto response saying they recieved my message, and i still havent gotten any reply.

great customer service.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i emailed them last week asking a product question, and igot an auto response saying they recieved my message, and i still havent gotten any reply.
> 
> great customer service.


When Orijen was in my rotation, I emailed them a few times and never got a response from them. Just an automated reply. :frown:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Anytime I call them, they answer right away. Nice friendly staff.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I emailed TOTW about ethoxyquin and this is the response I got:

Cassie,
Thank you for your inquiry. There is not any ethoxyquin added to the Taste of the Wild pet foods.

Fish meal is preserved with ethoxyquin on the ships prior to entering port. Ethoxyquin is most effective at preventing rancidity in the highly volatile fish meal. Rancidity in ingredients can lead to severe illness. Fish meal is used in pet food formulas as an excellent quality source of amino acids and omega-3 fatty acids. Omega-3’s are vital for a strong immune system, healthy skin and coat, controlling inflammation and even preventing certain types of cancer.

Most of the ethoxyquin is destroyed in the cooking process, requiring other preservatives to be used. Tests for ethoxyquin are run routinely on Taste of the Wild. The results are typically less than 5ppm. This is equivalent to 0.0005% or 5 ten-thousandth’s of a percent. This is a true trace level that many laboratories are unable to detect. The amount allowed, and considered to be safe, by the FDA is 75ppm.

There is a small supply of ethoxyquin free fish meal available in the United States . However, this is not adequate to meet the supply demands for all pet food manufacturers that use fish meal. Also, the peroxide levels are much higher than we feel comfortable with. Peroxide is an indicator of oxidation. Peroxide can cause vomiting and may even cause damage to vital organs.
Ethoxyquin is being used in scientific research as a cancer fighting antioxidant. When present in controlled amounts, it has never been shown to cause harmful effects.
Sincerely,
Cordell Schroeder
Quality Control Manager
Diamond Pet Foods


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

mstngchic2012 said:


> I emailed TOTW about ethoxyquin and this is the response I got:
> 
> Cassie,
> Thank you for your inquiry. There is not any ethoxyquin added to the Taste of the Wild pet foods.
> ...


someone should email TOTW and ask how they are so cheap. i figure it has to do with being manufactured by diamond, as opposed to in their own backyards like orijn lul.


----------



## J&T (Oct 13, 2009)

We fed our gang TOTW for a few months with nice results-firm poo, less of it, good coat and price effective. The Ethoxiquin thing does not really bother me, except that there are other options out there. Lets face it, there is also alot of crap additives in our own food that we should probably avoid.

Other things that would affect the price differance would be TOTW using powered egg product vs whole egg etc. Orijen and EVO has a much higher protein and fat % which would probably suggest a higher meat base. Meat based products cost more than potatoes and veggies.

If you are concerned about the Diamond thing but still want to try a grain free with a nicer price point- try Merricks Before Grain. In this area it is about 42-45 for a 25#(?) bag. This is the one our Boxer did the absolute best on, better than the EVO, which the other 2 adult dogs ended up on. 

Can you do better than TOTW -yeah! Can you do worse than TOTW--many times over.


----------



## shortdariwanda (Mar 8, 2010)

I just thought I'd put my two cents in the TOTW discussion. When I was going through my "gotta try to find a cheaper grain-free food" spell, my dogs were originally on Wellness Core. I originally went to Core from Solid Gold Hund-and-Flocken because my dogs didn't like the taste. I was looking for something a little cheaper, still about the same quality, and closer to find, so I found TOTW at a local feed store. Tito, my rescue Boston who has skin issues, did REALLY badly on it. I tried the prairie and fish formula, both resulting in a very itchy and balding Boston. He hasn't had that bad of a reaction to any of the other foods I've tried on him so I immediately switched him to Natural Balance. I didn't want to keep him on that too long because I wanted to find a higher quality grain-free food, changed to Merrick when I came across another pet store where they carried Orijen Adult 28lb for $51.99!! That's the price I pay for the Natural Balance at another place.

Tito doesn't itch anymore and he's got his fur back. I feel like I am the only one who has had any issues with TOTW but I figure I'd just offer my personal experience with it. My other two, my Chihuahua-mix and Papillon-mix, didn't have any issues with it, but then again, you can feed them anything and they'd be fine.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

nice story on a fabulous food. I love Orijen/Acana/all the Natura stuff. I sound like a broken record, but I have to say it....I love these 2 companies.


----------

